# First riser recommendation for intermediate?



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi! I've been into olympic recurve for over a year and a half now and I'm doing some research over what riser to purchase first time. There are so many options though, so please help by eliminating with me! Here are the options I found so far:

•Kinetic Arios2 25"

•Topoint Unison 25"

•Epic Fusion 25"

•Hoyt Grand Prix Xact 25"

•Fivics Vellator V2 25"

•Spigarelli Zen 25"

•WNS Elite Forged 25"

•Win & Win Winex II 25"

•Gillo G2K 25"

Just some facts about me is that I'm quite short, so will be pairing it with short limbs. Max weight for now 34. I'm left-handed but I already eliminated the options that are RH only, but if you know that a specific model is more functional for LH users, would love to know. I found very significant pros and cons for each riser, but I'd love to hear your personal experience if you've tried one of them or just thoughts as to what of these (or any other recommendations) is the best long-term option. Max budget is $400 though, but could be influenced if there's something more suitable! Thank you!


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

The Gillo and the Winex are quality choices for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

Gregjlongbow said:


> The Gillo and the Winex are quality choices for the money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And which would be an utter downgrade?


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I have just bought a Hoyt Xakt. I really like the riser. I am also left-handed, but I would imagine there is not particular advantage to a RH model. I think it is a very solid platform that I can shot for a very long time. Please note, I set this up for barebow. This was the only thing I could find on the riser when I was looking for a riser: Hoyt: New Recurve Gear


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I don’t know what you’re shooting now. I also don’t know much about the others except barebow shooters like the Spig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

Hikari said:


> I have just bought a Hoyt Xakt. I really like the riser. I am also left-handed, but I would imagine there is not particular advantage to a RH model. I think it is a very solid platform that I can shot for a very long time. Please note, I set this up for barebow. This was the only thing I could find on the riser when I was looking for a riser: Hoyt: New Recurve Gear


Thanks for the solid reference! I don't think there's a particular advantage for RH models as well, but the lack of LH risers on my side got me skittish!


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

If you are looking at the $400 range. I might add the Gillo G1 to your list. It is both an Olympic recurve and barebow riser. It has an excellent reputation and has been in top-level competition, especially the World Archery barebow division. It is well regarded and I would recommend that over the G2K (the G2K is a good riser, but the G1 seems to the standard).


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

L.M said:


> Thanks for the solid reference! I don't think there's a particular advantage for RH models as well, but the lack of LH risers on my side got me skittish!


I think is is simply economics. There is less of a demand for LH risers. The fact that a company would invest on both LH and RH for their risers is probably a good sign they think the riser will have appeal in the market.


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

Hikari said:


> If you are looking at the $400 range. I might add the Gillo G1 to your list. It is both an Olympic recurve and barebow riser. It has an excellent reputation and has been in top-level competition, especially the World Archery barebow division. It is well regarded and I would recommend that over the G2K (the G2K is a good riser, but the G1 seems to the standard).


Noted! Thank you so much for the recommendation!


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

I (and some of my students as well) own the Spigarelli Zen and really like it. I prefer it to more expensive risers I own and have owned in the past (Including a few Hoyts). 

You can check an older post of mine for some Zen info:








Spigarelli Zen Initial Impressions


Hello all, I recently picked up one of the new Spigarelli Zen risers and would like to share my initial impressions. I am hoping to update this as I get it set up, but for now just some pics and details that I couldn’t find online before purchasing. What comes in the box: - Anodized riser -...




www.archerytalk.com





From the other picks on your list I would also say go can't go wrong with a WNS Elite Forged (Though isn't is called the Motive FX now?), and sticking to the big name brands means aftermarket grips are available as well. (WNS, W&W, Spigarelli, Hoyt, Gillo)


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

The Spigarelli Zen... 

Why? Just look at it! It's just so beautiful.  

It's also made to a very high specification and is a quality piece of gear.


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

chase128 said:


> I (and some of my students as well) own the Spigarelli Zen and really like it. I prefer it to more expensive risers I own and have owned in the past (Including a few Hoyts).
> 
> You can check an older post of mine for some Zen info:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! It's your review actually that I stumbled across and got me seriously considering the Zen. I have to ask though, will its top heavy balance hinder me since I'll be setting it up olympic not barebow?


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkMuppet said:


> The Spigarelli Zen...
> 
> Why? Just look at it! It's just so beautiful.
> 
> It's also made to a very high specification and is a quality piece of gear.


I know!! So beautiful, I fell in love the first time I saw it. However, I've been trying to be aesthetically-unconcerned and focus on the quality as you've mentioned. May I ask whether you set it up for olympic or barebow, and how has your experience been so far? 😊


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

I've shot it as both. With your stabilisers and sights on, you'll never notice any of the perceived "top heavy feeling" that someone mentioned anyway. 

I now shoot it as a barebow with a couple of the cylindrical weights in the lower riser and it feels really good. It just sits nicely in the hand and doesn't jump around on release. 
The fittings in the ends of the riser are absolutely engineered spot on and are 100% aligned which is always nice to see, as is the finish on the anodising. 

It's just a bit more unusual than what's out there and will always get people asking you about it.


----------



## Powertrip240 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I'm short (5'4"), left-handed, and new to recurve. I just recently purchased my first ILF setup. I'm shooting barebow, as opposed to Olympic recurve, but you get the idea. I got a Gillo G2K riser and WNS limbs, in medium. I'm holding about 34-35 lbs OTF, and have a 27.5" draw length. I don't have anything to compare it to, but I'm very happy with my choices.


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkMuppet said:


> I've shot it as both. With your stabilisers and sights on, you'll never notice any of the perceived "top heavy feeling" that someone mentioned anyway.
> 
> I now shoot it as a barebow with a couple of the cylindrical weights in the lower riser and it feels really good. It just sits nicely in the hand and doesn't jump around on release.
> The fittings in the ends of the riser are absolutely engineered spot on and are 100% aligned which is always nice to see, as is the finish on the anodising.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know! More and more do I get convinced, oh boy!

Bit out of topic, but how's its grip? I have very sensitive skin so most of the time my metal grip (local club riser) peels off the lower bit of skin between my thumb and index. Don't know what material would be comfortable!


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

Powertrip240 said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I'm short (5'4"), left-handed, and new to recurve. I just recently purchased my first ILF setup. I'm shooting barebow, as opposed to Olympic recurve, but you get the idea. I got a Gillo G2K riser and WNS limbs, in medium. I'm holding about 34-35 lbs OTF, and have a 27.5" draw length. I don't have anything to compare it to, but I'm very happy with my choices.


Nice to meet you, fellow LH!  So glad to hear you're having a good time with the G2! I'm having a few doubts now about it since it's designed for barebow, but still definitely considering it.


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

The Gillo G1 or Spigarelli Zen will do you well, but I seem to have a bias in favor of Italian-made risers so you might toss my opinion. The G1 is especially nice because it handles both Olympic and barebow VERY well.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

L.M said:


> Thanks for letting me know! More and more do I get convinced, oh boy!
> 
> Bit out of topic, but how's its grip? I have very sensitive skin so most of the time my metal grip (local club riser) peels off the lower bit of skin between my thumb and index. Don't know what material would be comfortable!


The grip is a nice medium height, wooden one, so you should be fine. 
You could put some racket grip on your current bow to stop your hand getting hurt.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

L.M said:


> Thank you so much! It's your review actually that I stumbled across and got me seriously considering the Zen. I have to ask though, will its top heavy balance hinder me since I'll be setting it up olympic not barebow?


I have set it up with a stabilizer system as well (30"-15"-15"-4", with 6oz-4oz-4oz weights, estreemo long rod, stinger premium sides), and it felt good. For me it was like the slight top heavy helped balance out the addition of all the lower weight via stab system. Though I should say in my OR form I do a short drop after release on my riser hand, not a full swing like some OR shooters, so I can't talk to how it would feel for that.

The only other catch I would say is that if you want separate glued in stainless steel bushings this riser does not have that.

Edit: And the grip is actually one of the nicer stock ones I have found. It is a nice wood grip on the lower-mid wrist side. I have changed it to a Jager grip, but only so that when swapping between my different risers they all have the same grip. (Didn't like the stock grips on my other risers, so everything is Jager CMS now)


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

ItsJim said:


> The Gillo G1 or Spigarelli Zen will do you well, but I seem to have a bias in favor of Italian-made risers so you might toss my opinion. The G1 is especially nice because it handles both Olympic and barebow VERY well.


Italians definitely know what they're doing! :'D From all the risers I'm eyeing, I'd honestly definitely go for the Zen when it comes to aesthetics.


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkMuppet said:


> The grip is a nice medium height, wooden one, so you should be fine.
> You could put some racket grip on your current bow to stop your hand getting hurt.


You're very kind, thank you so much for this!🥺


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

chase128 said:


> I have set it up with a stabilizer system as well (30"-15"-15"-4", with 6oz-4oz-4oz weights, estreemo long rod, stinger premium sides), and it felt good. For me it was like the slight top heavy helped balance out the addition of all the lower weight via stab system. Though I should say in my OR form I do a short drop after release on my riser hand, not a full swing like some OR shooters, so I can't talk to how it would feel for that.
> 
> The only other catch I would say is that if you want separate glued in stainless steel bushings this riser does not have that.
> 
> Edit: And the grip is actually one of the nicer stock ones I have found. It is a nice wood grip on the lower-mid wrist side. I have changed it to a Jager grip, but only so that when swapping between my different risers they all have the same grip. (Didn't like the stock grips on my other risers, so everything is Jager CMS now)


You're exceedingly helpful, thank you so much for your informative reviews!!


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have had the Winex forged-- old SF-- and the WinexII both are outstanding risers...the II has less vibration and a bit more solid but more expensive. At this level it become personal choice they all work really well.


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

woof156 said:


> I have had the Winex forged-- old SF-- and the WinexII both are outstanding risers...the II has less vibration and a bit more solid but more expensive. At this level it become personal choice they all work really well.


Thank you so much for letting me know!!


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I shoot the Epic fusion and love it. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## L.M (Jun 22, 2021)

mgwelder said:


> I shoot the Epic fusion and love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Lealue (Jul 6, 2021)

Is the WNS Elite Forged 25 the same as the old SF Forged+? I started with the SF Forged+ which was pretty good.


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm gonna throw in the mybo elite in that mix.

I got mine as a "deal" on las, and it's served me well.


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

ItsJim said:


> The Gillo G1 or Spigarelli Zen will do you well, but I seem to have a bias in favor of Italian-made risers so you might toss my opinion. The G1 is especially nice because it handles both Olympic and barebow VERY well.


I too share the same bias.


----------

